# Travel insurance hunt



## Tufi (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm going on a holiday to Australia for 3 months and am looking to buy travel insurance, but I don't need medical insurance. Really, all I need is cover if anything goes wrong before my departure and during my trip getting there. My trip is with 3 different airlines, so if one of them cancels or adjusts the itinerary considerably, I'm ruined. I'm looking for a company that will offer insurance for the number of days I choose rather than the entire trip. I bought one like that years ago back at home, but because I bought this ticket in Mexico, they can't offer me anything. Would anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Which ‘they’ is it that can’t offer you anything? I don’t see why you couldn’t get the same kind of travel insurance that any Mexican traveling abroad would get. 
Try googling [seguro de viaje Mexico]. The only thing is, I don’t know whether you can get travel cancellation insurance without medical. Maybe an insurance broker could help you.


----------



## Tufi (Dec 18, 2017)

maesonna said:


> Which ‘they’ is it that can’t offer you anything? I don’t see why you couldn’t get the same kind of travel insurance that any Mexican traveling abroad would get.
> Try googling [seguro de viaje Mexico]. The only thing is, I don’t know whether you can get travel cancellation insurance without medical. Maybe an insurance broker could help you.


The 'they' I was referring to was my insurer back in the UK. I have been checking in Mexico and the bigger companies such as BUPA and AXA will only insure me the whole period of my trip. The insurance from my travel agent could only offer the same. But I think I've found one with American Express that offers a 'Single Trip Plan' for up to 30 days.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

One has to ask why you don't need medical insurance for a three month trip?

With all the biting/stinging creatures and the high heat one might think at some stage you might need medical attention.


----------



## Tufi (Dec 18, 2017)

Crawford said:


> One has to ask why you don't need medical insurance for a three month trip?
> 
> With all the biting/stinging creatures and the high heat one might think at some stage you might need medical attention.



I'm insured over there through family, and I'm covered here through an employer too. It'll be winter by the time I get there, so there'll be no hot weather, and the creatures will be frozen - all part of the plan!


----------

